# How do I lubricate the loco?



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello all. The train I have makes a bit of noise. 

Which oil or grease can I use?

I read somewhere that I can even use vaseline on the gears [very small amount of course]

Thanks!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

A light oil should work. Sewing machine oil, air tool oil, 3-in-1 oil. The grease is for the gear housing above the trucks and can get a little tricky to get to them. A drop is more than enough on any moving part and I set them asside to drip dry on a psper towel and wipe the wheels before placing on the track. Are you still fighting that brass track and old locos?


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Well I am cleaning the tracks slowly. I have found it helpful here. Also I am learning some basic maintenance as I am going at it. But the Loco sounds a bit loud and rough. I have a second loco, and it is quiet.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

The oil will help alot. If you have the shell off and can see the commutator, clean it with a Qtip dipped in isoproply alcohol and blow it dry. Hand spin the shaft till it is clean and dry. A drop of oil in the gear towers will soften up the hard grease to keep from pulling them apart.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I suggest Labelle lubricants, you can't go wrong with them.
108 oil for motor bearings and axles, 102 for exposed or open gears, and their 106 Teflon grease for enclosed gear boxes. I've used them most of my life and would highly recommend them. Check the thread "Some basic things to know". Maybe you'll find an answer there in addition to the good advice already offered.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Stick with Labelle and/or similar lubricants (Teflon based and such).Automotive lubricants wich are petroleum based may create havoc to plastic parts.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Woodland Scenics Hob-e-Lube line is often stocked in hobby shops and is also a good choice.

While you MIGHT be able to successfully use home lubricants, the specialized hobby stuff (Hob-e-Lube or LaBelles) are not expensive and widely available. I've always found it better to play it safe and use them.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

time warp said:


> I suggest Labelle lubricants, you can't go wrong with them.
> 108 oil for motor bearings and axles, 102 for exposed or open gears, and their 106 Teflon grease for enclosed gear boxes. I've used them most of my life and would highly recommend them. Check the thread "Some basic things to know". Maybe you'll find an answer there in addition to the good advice already offered.


+ 1 on the labelle. i really like their stuff.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very often loco noises are caused by the shell 
vibrating against the frame.

You can better located the cause by removing
the shell and running the loco bare. If the noise
vanishes you may have to use shims to quiet it.

If the noise persists with the shell off you should
be able to identify it's source. Sometimes it
is cracked or broken gears.

Another Labelle lubricant recommendation.

They will not damage plastic as some petroleum
based oils might.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

DonR said:


> Very often loco noises are caused by the shell
> vibrating against the frame.
> 
> You can better located the cause by removing
> ...


I like this answer. Not all lubes are appropriate for all circumstances. Also, we don't really know what the problem is...a vibrating shell, a drive out of balance, broken gear, bent shafts, gritty bearings in the wheels, dried grease with lumps in it...or just lint buildup in a gear tower or wrapped around inside a bearing. Even plastic wheels can get build-up of 'crud' that makes them thump.

Machine oil is not going to be kind to paints or to the underlying plastic. I use nothing but automatic transmission fluid. I get the kind that is safe for plastics, the Dexron Mercon III. In case this raises a few eyebrows, I have been using it without adverse effects on all my steamers' rod and vale gear pins, and on their various bushings and bearings, including truck pivots, for ten years.

For heavier duty, such as in gears, you want white lithium grease, or a similar product. NO MOTOR LUBES, or automotive and industrial greases! They'll destroy the plastic and paint near them.

Edit: (Added) - To do external lubes for wheel bushings and any rods, simply invert the locomotive and place it on a cradle of some kind. Sometimes packaging foam has something that will do nicely. Then, take a sewing needle, your Xuron track nippers, and nip the eye of the needle in half along its height so that you end up with two tiny fork tines instead of a looped eye. Dip that end into a cap of your favourite lube, and with good overhead light, maybe one of those wearable LED's, and some magnification to help, lower the laden tip to the bearing or pin you want to lubricate. It's that simple.


----------

